# Microsoft Surface Tablet -&gt; iPad Killer?



## MICHI123 (19. Juni 2012)

Verzeiht zunächst meinen reißerischen Titel  

Microsoft hat (heute?) ein neues Tablet präsentiert, ein Hybrid zwischen Tablet und Notebook. Die Tastatur ist sehr dünn und lässt sich abnehmen. Das hat es schon gegeben, aber dieses hier scheint versprechender als die bisherigen Tablet-Notebooks

Fakten zum Surface

Microsofts Keynote auf YouTube



Für mich klingt (nur) die Pro-Variante davon interessant, weil dies ein vollwertiges Windows darstellt, und damit alle Windows Programme funktionieren...
Das sieht für mich nach einem Pad aus, auf dem man aber auch vernünftig tippen kann, das einen USB Port und einen Videoausgang besitzt und auf dem man auch ernsthafte Anwendungen installieren kann, also auch damit Arbeiten kann, und nicht nur Facebook checken wie auf den bisherigen interaktiven Bilderrahmen....
Ich finde auch die Vorstellung interessant, etwas zu tippen, und dann mit dem Finger (oder Stift) drin rum zu scribbeln, um z.B. schnell ein Diagramm abzuzeichnen oder eine Formel schnell hinkritzeln kann... (wäre für Designer auch interessant ob man das Pad als Zeichentablet für den Heim-Rechner verwenden kann) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch der recht gelungene Werbespot: 
Surface by Microsoft - YouTube


Was meint Ihr?
Gruß,
Michi


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Juni 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die Vorstellung interessant, etwas zu tippen, und dann mit dem Finger (oder Stift) drin rum zu scribbeln, um z.B. schnell ein Diagramm abzuzeichnen oder eine Formel schnell hinkritzeln kann...


 
Gibts doch schon seit Ewigkeiten, z.B. -> Lenovo ThinkPad X220t Tablet NYN27GE Vorf
Hat mein Vater z.B. von Acer. Da hast du dann halt ein vollwertiges Netbook mit vielen Schnittstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2012)

Das ist bestimmt für die, bei denen ein Tablet Sinn macht, eine nette Sache. Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wirklich sinnvoll mit einem Tablet was anzufange. Zu groß, um es wie ein Smartphone in der hand zu halten, und wenn es ich eh auf den Tisch legen "muss", kann ich auch direkt ein Notebook nehmen, was ganz sicher deutlich günstiger ist bei gleicher Leistung 

btw: was soll es denn überhaupt kosten?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

Tablet-PCs... Naja, für meine Wenigkeit ein ähnlicher Fall wie Smartphones: Nix für mich.
Ich meine, technisch gesehen sind die Teile wirklich fortschrittlich, da hat die Wirklichkeit schon die Zukunftsvisionen aus alten Sci-Fi-Filmen längst überholt... Aber vom reinem Nutzen her ist es für mich ein zu teures Spielzeug. Habe weder die Zeit noch die entsprechenden Anforderungen um die Funktionen solch eines Teils voll auszukosten. Der stationäre Rechner und ein schmales Netbook als mobile Alternative sind mir da immer noch lieber.


----------



## golani79 (20. Juni 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> [...] (wäre für Designer auch interessant ob man das Pad als Zeichentablet für den Heim-Rechner verwenden kann) [...].



Hab mir jetzt noch keine technischen Daten zu dem Tablet durchgelesen - aber ist das drucksensitiv? Falls nicht, kann man das als "Grafiktablet" ja eh schon vergessen.
Und ich denke auch nicht, dass es sich damit nur annähernd so komfortabel arbeiten lässt wie mit nem Wacom, von dem die meisten Artists / Designer wohl eines besitzen dürften.

Ansonsten schauts aber ganz interessant aus das Teil - und wenn MS mit nem guten Preis ins Rennen geht, könnt ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass sie Apple damit potenzielle Kunden wegnehmen könnten.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] Der stationäre Rechner und ein schmales Netbook als mobile Alternative sind mir da immer noch lieber.


Jedes iPad bzw. das Surface Tablet dürfte einem Netbook in jeder erdenklichen Art & Weise überlegen sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Jedes iPad bzw. das Surface Tablet dürfte einem Netbook in jeder erdenklichen Art & Weise überlegen sein.


Überlegen ja (zumindest in Teildingen), aber auch erheblich teurer. Und mal ehrlich: Wenn mich ein 250-300 Euro-Netbook für meine Mobil-Bedürfnisse voll zufrieden stellt, wozu sollte ich dann doppelt so viel Geld (wenn nicht gar mehr) für so ein flaches Teil ausgeben ? Sehe den Sinn dahinter nicht... 
Außerdem: Wenn bevorzugte Programme, Tools, Spiele o.ä. nicht in einer angepassten Form für Tablet-PCs existieren, hab ich als Kunde am Ende auch nichts davon, wenn ich mich nur mit Vorgabe-Apps eindecken kann (oder besser muss).


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...] Zu groß, um es wie ein Smartphone in der hand zu halten, und wenn es ich eh auf den Tisch legen "muss", kann ich auch direkt ein Notebook nehmen, was ganz sicher deutlich günstiger ist bei gleicher Leistung


Wieviel wiegt ein Notebook, wieviel wiegt ein Ultrabook? 

Das iPad 3 wiegt z.B. ~650g, d.h. allein was die Mobilität und Platzbedarf im Vgl. mit einem Notebook betrifft, dürfte das der eigentlich Punkt sein. Als wir im Januar 2011, ja Anfang 2011, nach New York geflogen sind, hatte irgendwie jeder im Flugzeug ein iPad. Sei es als eReader, sei es als Multimedia-Zentrale [...]. 

Gerade hier ist ein Tablet, egal welches, einem Notebook in jeder Art und Weise überlegen.

Wenn man solche Geräte nicht mitnimmt, sprich Mobilität nicht wichtig ist, dann macht die Anschaffung eines Tablets keinen Sinn ... allerdings die Anschaffung eines Notebooks für mich auch nicht. Denn für den Preis eines sehr guten Notebooks bekomme ich einen Desktop PC mit gleicher oder besserer Leistung für weniger Geld.



> btw: was soll es denn überhaupt kosten?


Laut Einschätzung eines Heise Newsredakteurs, nochmal Danke an Slepnir4 für den Hinweis, richtet sich die Pro Version des Surface Tablets nach den 'top notch' Ultrabooks, in Leistung und auch Preis. Damit reden wir von bis zu 1000$.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Überlegen ja (zumindest in Teildingen), aber auch erheblich teurer. Und mal ehrlich: Wenn mich ein 250-300 Euro-Netbook für meine Mobil-Bedürfnisse voll zufrieden stellt, wozu sollte ich dann doppelt so viel Geld (wenn nicht gar mehr) für so ein flaches Teil ausgeben ? Sehe den Sinn dahinter nicht...


Ich hab den Sinn in Netbooks nie gesehen. Ich war diesen Geräten seit der ersten Generation 'skeptisch' gegenübergestellt.

Übrigens kostet ein iPad3 ~450 EUR in der WiFi Ausführung mit 16GB Speicher, dürfte aber Leistungsmäßig jedes equivalente Netbook in die Tasche stecken, vorallem auch bei der 3D Darstellung, sprich Spiele o.ä.



> Außerdem: Wenn bevorzugte Programme, Tools, Spiele o.ä. nicht in einer angepassten Form für Tablet-PCs gibt, hab ich als Kunde am Ende auch nichts davon, wenn ich mich nur mit Vorgabe-Apps eindecken kann (oder besser muss).


Wie gesagt, es ist wirklich der Anspruch den man an so ein Gerät hat, der über den Kauf oder Nichtkauf entscheidet. Spielen ist mir persönlich nicht wichtig, ich hab zwar ~15-20 Spiele auf meinem iPhone, auch sehr gute wie z.B. das Monkey Island I & II Remake, aber mich fesselt das mobile Gaming nicht.

Ich will mobil 'Arbeiten', aktuell ist es Vorabbildbearbeitung im Urlaub, E-Mails, News, Zeitschriften, ggf. produktiv Arbeiten u.a. mit VNC Verbindung zu meinem Server etc. ... ginge alles mit einem Netbook ( eingeschränkt ) und einem Laptop ( sehr gut ), allerdings sind mir die Geräte einfach zu klobig und unhandlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab den Sinn in Netbooks nie gesehen. Ich war diesen Geräten seit der ersten Generation 'skeptisch' gegenübergestellt.
> 
> Übrigens kostet ein iPad3 ~450 EUR in der WiFi Ausführung mit 16GB Speicher, dürfte aber Leistungsmäßig jedes equivalente Netbook in die Tasche stecken, vorallem auch bei der 3D Darstellung, sprich Spiele o.ä.


Schonmal ein dicker Fail an diesen Dinger: Was soll ich mit lumpigen 16 GB ?! 
Die kleinsten Netbooks haben schon 250GB in der minimalsten Ausführung. Soll ich mir da noch eine externe USB-Festplatte dranklemmen und mir diese in die Brusttasche stecken, um dann meine "mobile Freiheit" mit dem iPad auch mit vernünftiger Speicherkapazität genießen zu können ?! *rofl* 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es ist wirklich der Anspruch den man an so ein Gerät hat, der über den Kauf oder Nichtkauf entscheidet. Spielen ist mir persönlich nicht wichtig, ich hab zwar ~15-20 Spiele auf meinem iPhone, auch sehr gute wie z.B. das Monkey Island I & II Remake, aber mich fesselt das mobile Gaming nicht.
> 
> Ich will mobil 'Arbeiten', aktuell ist es Vorabbildbearbeitung im Urlaub, E-Mails, News, Zeitschriften, ggf. produktiv Arbeiten u.a. mit VNC Verbindung zu meinem Server etc. ... ginge alles mit einem Netbook ( eingeschränkt ) und einem Laptop ( sehr gut ), allerdings sind mir die Geräte einfach zu klobig und unhandlich.


Klar, es hängt immer davon ab was der Anwender tatsächlich damit will bzw. nicht will.
Das Netbook ist in unserem Haushalt als einfachster "Zweit-PC" gedacht, welches meine Frau haupsächlich zum Surfen, Zocken einfachster und hardwareschonender Spiele und normale Office-Arbeiten nutzt, bevorzugt auf der Couch und nicht am Schreibtisch. Ein iPad ist für sie wegen fehlender Tastatur schon ein No-Go (genau wie bei mir), weil Eingaben über das Display mangels guter Trennung visueller Tastaturbuchstaben etwas krampfig sind, und überhaupt würde sie wie auch ich das typische Gefühl einer herkömmlichen Tastatur mit spürbarem Druckpunkt vermissen. Da käme Microsofts Lösung schon wieder näher an unseren Wünschen.
Doch auch da ist wieder das Problem: Beides zusammen ergibt doch schon wieder sowas wie ein Note-/Netbook, nur eben dünner und teurer.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schonmal ein dicker Fail an diesen Dinger: Was soll ich mit lumpigen 16 GB ?!
> Die kleinsten Netbooks haben schon 250GB in der minimalsten Ausführung. Soll ich mir da noch eine externe USB-Festplatte dranklemmen und mir diese in die Brusttasche stecken, um dann meine "mobile Freiheit" mit dem iPad auch mit vernünftiger Speicherkapazität genießen zu können ?! *rofl*


... wenn das doch nur gehen würde. 

Aber für was benötigt man eigentlich soviel Speicher? Wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass 16GB beim iPad wirklich zu wenig sind. 32GB geht in Ordnung, allerdings auch nur desshalb, weil ich besagte RAW Fotos meiner DSLR speicher und bearbeite.

Also die Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint: warum benötigt man bei einem mobilen Gerät soviel Speicher? 



> [...]
> Ein iPad ist für sie wegen fehlender Tastatur schon ein No-Go (genau wie bei mir), weil Eingaben über das Display mangels guter Trennung visueller Tastaturbuchstaben etwas krampfig sind, und überhaupt würde sie wie auch ich das typische Gefühl einer herkömmlichen Tastatur mit spürbarem Druckpunkt vermissen.


Wobei das mMn Gewöhnungssache ist, einen Roman würde ich aber auf einem Tablet mit OnScreen Tastatur auch nicht schreiben wollen.  

Was ich recht interessant fand, bis ich den Preis gesehen hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Mac Life | iPod-iPhone | Brydge: MacBook-Tastatur für iPad aus Aluminium

Sehr geil, schönes Design ... absolut zu teuer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also die Frage ist wirklich ernst gemeint: warum benötigt man bei einem mobilen Gerät soviel Speicher?


Da so ein Teil eben auch als Multimedia-Spielzeug betrachtet und womöglich auch eingesetzt wird, sind 16/32GB doch schnell ausgereizt. Oder stellst du auch die verfügbare Festplatten-Kapazität von Profi-Notebooks (für Zocker) in Frage ?
Also bitte: 16 GB waren mal vor 10 Jahren eine enorme Größe, aber im Jahre 2012 ist das doch ein Witz. Wenn ein simpler USB-Stick schon bis zu 256 GB locker haben kann, warum dann nicht auch so ein "Wunderding" wie ein iPad ? Am Preis pro GB kann es wohl schlecht liegen. Oder sind deren Speicher aus Platin ?!  


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei das mMn Gewöhnungssache ist, einen Roman würde ich aber auf einem Tablet mit OnScreen Tastatur auch nicht schreiben wollen.
> 
> Was ich recht interessant fand, bis ich den Preis gesehen hab:
> 
> ...


Gab es denn mal Apple-Produkte, die *nicht* teuer waren ?!


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]


Wobei du ja meine Frage nicht wirklich beantwortet hast. 

Ich hab, um beim Beispiel wenig Speicher zu bleiben, das iPhone 4 mit 16GB Speicher. Ich hab aktuell noch 4GB frei und hab, wie bereits erwähnt, haufenweise nutzloses Zeug.

Die einzige App, die wirklich viel Speicher benötigt, ist TomTom Europa mit IMO ~1.5GB. Dann hörts aber auch schon auf.

Vllt. kann mir jemand anderes die Frage beantworten? 



> Gab es denn mal Apple-Produkte, die *nicht* teuer waren ?!


Die Tastatur ist *kein* Apple-Produkt, sondern ein per Kickstarter finanziertes Projekt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei du ja meine Frage nicht wirklich beantwortet hast.
> 
> Ich hab, um beim Beispiel wenig Speicher zu bleiben, das iPhone 4 mit 16GB Speicher. Ich hab aktuell noch 4GB frei und hab, wie bereits erwähnt, haufenweise nutzloses Zeug.
> 
> ...


Deine Frage habe ich indirekt doch schon beantwortet: Multimedia-Anwendungen, wozu Musik, Spiele, Video usw. gehören. Altbewährte Audio- und Video-Formate (gerade avi- und mov-Dateien fressen Speicher weg) ändern auch nicht ihren Platzanspruch, nur weil sie auf einem Apple-Gerät landen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Deine Frage habe ich indirekt doch schon beantwortet: Multimedia-Anwendungen, wozu Musik, Spiele, Video usw. gehören. Altbewährte Audio- und Video-Formate (gerade avi- und mov-Dateien fressen Speicher weg) ändern auch nicht ihren Platzanspruch, nur weil sie auf einem Apple-Gerät landen.


Doch ... tut es. Denn man kann sich die Frage stellen, ob man wirklich ein 720p Filmchen auf dem iPad, egal welche Ausführung, anschauen muss. Bedingt durch das 10" Display, reicht SD Auflösung vollkommen aus.

D.h. eine Serie von ca. 40-50 Minuten ist ca. ~350 MB groß, vorallem wenn man auf 'illegale' Quellen zurückgreift. Ich hab einfach mal die erste .nfo Datei genommen, die ich gefunden hab:


```
Release Size----- 291.2MB
 Play Time-------- 00:43:22.433
 Resolution------- 720x406
 Frame Rate------- 23.976 fps
 Video Bitrate---- 795Kbps
 Video Codec------ x264
 Audio ----------- 139Kbps
 Audio Codec------ AAC
```

Die Qualität solcher Dateien ist auf einem 10" Display sehr gut. Das vllt. zum Thema Video, über Musik mit ~5-8mb pro Datei müssen wir uns nicht wirklich unterhalten.

Spiele hingegen kannst du kaum mit den typischen PC Spielen und deren Anforderungen vergleichen, ich muss zu Hause mal nachschauen, wie groß das durchschnittliche iOS Spiel ist. 

Aber selbst die besten iOS Spiele sind keine GB groß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Doch ... tut es. Denn man kann sich die Frage stellen, ob man wirklich ein 720p Filmchen auf dem iPad, egal welche Ausführung, anschauen muss. Bedingt durch das 10" Display, reicht SD Auflösung vollkommen aus.
> 
> D.h. eine Serie von ca. 40-50 Minuten ist ca. ~350 MB groß, vorallem wenn man auf 'illegale' Quellen zurückgreift. Ich hab einfach mal die erste .nfo Datei genommen, die ich gefunden hab:
> 
> ...


In Sachen Video hatte ich z.B. an Kino-Trailer/Teaser gedacht, die es beispielsweise von Apple direkt runterzuladen gibt. Da nehmen 2-3 Minuten-lange Clips in entsprechender Auflösung schon Platz im dreistelligen MB-Bereich ein (und sehen qualitativ auch entsprechend aus). 
Bei Musik ist klar dass einzelne Tracks nicht der Rede wert sind, aber wenn jemand seine persönliche Musiksammlung aus zig Alben gerne mit sich rumschleppt und sich nicht mit 128Bit-Standard zufrieden gibt, ist derjenige über jeden weiteren GB bestimmt froh.
Spielemäßig... Wenn ich mir so das Tablet-PC-angepasste GTA3 ansehe, dass bis auf den letzten Pixel dem PC-/Konsolen-Pendant gleicht und diese auch entsprechend Festplattenspeicher benötigten (die PC-Version mit 2 CDs nimmt schonmal einen GB weg), bin ich durchaus der Meinung dass man mit ein paar lumpigen Hundert MB dafür nicht auskommt (es sei denn da waren Programmierer am Werk, die die ursprünglichen Datei-Größen runtergezaubert haben).

Nicht falsch verstehen: Wer eher genügsam ist und wenig auf seinem iPad draufpacken will, für den reicht es sicherlich aus. Wer aber Ansprüche in Sachen Datenspeicher hat, für den ist das Apple-Produkt kaum reizvoll, trotz seiner vielen Funktionen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In Sachen Video hatte ich z.B. an Kino-Trailer/Teaser gedacht, die es beispielsweise von Apple direkt runterzuladen gibt. Da nehmen 2-3 Minuten-lange Clips in entsprechender Auflösung schon Platz im dreistelligen MB-Bereich ein (und sehen qualitativ auch entsprechend aus).


Wir müssen wohl nicht darüber reden, dass die .mov Dateien nicht wirklich effizient sind. Apple.com/trailers ist meine gefühlte Startseite, aber wenn, wie du richtig erkannt hast, 2min Trailer bereits 100mb groß sind ... dann ist das nicht ansatzweise effizient.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie groß TV-Serien und/oder Filme über iTunes sind ... der Großteil wird sich sein Medienfutter, mein Beispiel oben, eh anderweitig besorgen, machen wir uns doch nichts vor. 



> Bei Musik ist klar dass einzelne Tracks nicht der Rede wert sind, aber wenn jemand seine persönliche Musiksammlung aus zig Alben gerne mit sich rumschleppt und sich nicht mit 128Bit-Standard zufrieden gibt, ist derjenige für jeden weiteren GB bestimmt froh.


Also meine Angabe von 5-8MB waren schon die durchschnittliche Größe von ~320kb/s Dateien mit variabler Bitrate. Natürlich werden Alben im .flac Format *deutlich* mehr Platz beanspruchen, aber ob jemand unterwegs wirklich .flac Dateien hört? 



> Spielemäßig... Wenn ich mir so das Tablet-PC-angepasste GTA3 ansehe, dass bis auf den letzten Pixel dem PC-/Konsolen-Pendant gleicht und diese auch entsprechend Festplattenspeicher benötigten (die PC-Version mit 2 CDs nimmt schonmal einen GB weg), bin ich durchaus der Meinung dass man mit ein paar lumpigen Hundert MB dafür nicht auskommt (es sei denn da waren Programmierer am Werk, die die ursprünglichen Datei-Größen runtergezaubert haben).


Barney Stinson ... mein zweites Ego neben Stromberg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*"Challenge accepted!"*

_Kategorie: Spiele
Aktualisiert:  29.02.2012
Version: 1.0.1
Größe: 462 MB_
App Store – „Grand Theft Auto 3: German Edition“


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> _Kategorie: Spiele_
> _Aktualisiert: 29.02.2012_
> _Version: 1.0.1_
> _Größe: 462 MB_
> App Store – „Grand Theft Auto 3: German Edition“


462 MB ??? 
Also wenn die da mal nicht die Ingame-Sequenzen samt Sprachausgabe rausgeworfen haben...
Okay, dann nehme ich meine Behauptung (bezüglich Spiele) zurück... Obwohl ich diese Größenordnung für Spiele dieser Art für sehr obskur halte...


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 462 MB ???
> Also wenn die da mal nicht die Ingame-Sequenzen samt Sprachausgabe rausgeworfen haben...


... nicht das ich wüßte. 

Gibt doch genug Videos bei YouTube zu der GTA 3 Version auf dem iPad 2, als Beispiel.

Du hast übrigens genau das bestätigt, was ich in solchen Diskussionen immer 'anpranger' bzw. wo ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann. Erstens wird über Dinge diskutiert, wo die meisten Leute keine Ahnung haben *weil* sie kein iOS Gerät haben. In Verbindung mit dieser Unwissenheit wird, das ist jetzt *nicht auf dich* bezogen, über den relativ (!) knappen Speicher der Geräte gelästert, aber bei exakten Nachfragen, warum man denn mehr Speicher benötigt, nicht wirklich mit Argumenten glänzen.

Es gibt ja z.B. 64GB Varianten vom iPad 3, zu einem sehr hohen Preis wo ich mir, als iOS Nutzer, ernsthaft die Frage stelle: warum?!
Ich bekomm meine 32GB mit Müh und Not voll, und das liegt wie oben erwähnt an den RAW Fotos, welche im Schnitt ~20-30mb groß sind.

Würde ich lediglich in jpg fotografieren ... nun ja, siehe Musikdateien.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich besitze kein iPad, das stimmt, dennoch hatte ich ein Solches desöfteren in der Hand, und in Anbetracht meiner Ansprüche auf HDD-Kapazitäten käme mir eben besagtes Tablet-Spielzeug nicht in Frage. War nicht pauschal und stellvertretend für andere User gemeint, aber ich denke so ganz allein bin ich mit meiner Position (welche in gewissen Punkten gewiss Hand und Fuß hat) am Ende doch nicht.

Egal, ein Apple-Jünger... oder in oben genannten Fall ein Anhänger des zukünftigen MS-Tablets werde ich so schnell nicht. Da müssen mehr sinnvolle Argumente auf der Pro-Seite her.

Ich muss im übrigen auch betonen, dass ich kein Apple-Hasser bin. Ich störe mich genau so allgemein an Smartphones und ebook-Reader. Habe nie einen vernünftigen Grund dafür gefunden warum ich mir auch nur eines dieser Dinger ernsthaft anschaffen sollte. Ein klassisches Buch ist für mich durch nichts Moderneres zu ersetzen, die Multi-Funktionalität von Smartphones ist nett, für mich aber unnütz, und zu Tablet-PCs... Naja, dazu habe ich meine Meinung bereits offen gelegt,


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt ein Notebook, wieviel wiegt ein Ultrabook?
> 
> Das iPad 3 wiegt z.B. ~650g, d.h. allein was die Mobilität und Platzbedarf im Vgl. mit einem Notebook betrifft, dürfte das der eigentlich Punkt sein. Als wir im Januar 2011, ja Anfang 2011, nach New York geflogen sind, hatte irgendwie jeder im Flugzeug ein iPad. Sei es als eReader, sei es als Multimedia-Zentrale [...].
> .


 Sind halt alles reiche, angeberische und sich von der Werbung einlullen lassende Deppen, die glauben, man müsse so was halt haben  

Nee, im Ernst: ich sehe für mich keinen Sinn in nem Tablet und auch für die allermeisten normale User AUSSER als Spielzeug für Leute, die zu viel Geld haben oder Technikfans sind. Was kann es denn wirklich wichtiges, was ein Smartphone nicht kann, so dass man ein Smartphone UND ein Tablet braucht? Und was kann ein Tablet gut genug, dass man mit nem Notebook nicht besser bedient ist? Ein Tablet ist im Gegensatz zu nem Smartphone zu groß für die Hosentasche, also braucht man so oder so irgendeine Tasche oder nen Rucksack, wenn man es nicht ständig in der Hand halten will - und dann kann man auch gleich ein Notebook nehmen, das bei gleichem Preis viel mehr leistet bzw. die Leistung zu einem viel niedrigeren Preis ermöglicht. Natürlich wiegt das dann auch mehr, aber wenn man eh ne Tasche und es im Betrieb auf dem Schoß hat: who cares? In der Hand halten für längere Zeit kann man auch ein 650g Tablet nicht. Ein Notebook in 15,6 Zoll wiegt halt dann 2-2.5kg, aber das ist auf dem Schoß egal, und in einer Tasche/Rucksack muss man schon SEHR sehr viel zu Fuß unterwegs sein, wenn einen das Mehrgewicht so sehr stört, dass man deswegen auf Leistung verzichtet und lieber ein Tablet kauft - oder man hat halt wie gesagt einfach zu viel Geld und gibt es gerne für solche Sachen aus 

btw: ich kenne keinen einzigen, der ein Tablet hat, in meinem gesamten Bekanntenkreis - und der besteht zu 3/4 aus Leuten mit akedemischer Ausbildung, also keine mit geringeren Verdiensten... und auch in Köln, DER deutschen Medienstadt neben Berlin, sehe ich in Cafes, Straßenbahn usw. relativ selten Leute mit Tablets...  keine Ahnung, warum ausgerechnet in Deinem Flug so viele Tablets zu sehen waren - vtl ein Geschäftsflug, oder Apple hatte als Werbung 100 Stück zum ausprobieren im Flugzeut platziert


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sind halt alles zu reiche Deppen


... es war Economy Class!  



> Ich sehe keinen Sinn in nem Tablet für normale User AUSSER als Spielzeug für Leute, die zu viel Geld haben oder Technikfans sind.


Seh ich etwas anders, immer wieder das Beispiel meiner Eltern, die das iPad ihrem ( meinem ) alten PC vorziehen.
Einfach weils bequemer & schneller ist. Eh sie den PC hochgefahren haben, ist ihre Aufgabe mit dem iPad erfüllt.

Schaut man sich die VKZ an, dann können das nicht alles Leute mit zuviel Geld sein ( okay, vllt. doch ... kaufen ja Apple  ) und/oder Technikfans sein.



> Das ist im Gegensatz zu nem Smartphone zu groß für die Hosentasche, also braucht man so oder so irgendeine Tasche oder nen Rucksack, wenn man es nicht ständig in der Hand halten will - und dann kann man auch gleich ein Notebook nehmen, das bei gleichem Preis viel mehr leistet bzw. die Leistung zu einem viel niedrigeren Preis ermöglicht. Natürlich wiegt das dann auch mehr, aber wenn man eh ne Tasche und es im Betrieb auf dem Schoß hat: who cares? das sind halt dann 2-2.5kg. In der Hand halten für längere Zeit kann man auch ein 650g Tablet nicht.


Also im Urlaub möchte ich keine Laptoptasche tragen, erstens sieht man wie ein Volldepp aus, die Kameratasche reicht schon, zweitens ist das alles überflüssiges Gepäch. Das iPad hingegen passt in die fast jede Frauenhandtasche.

Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass Frauen Packesel sind, *aber* ... 

Hat Nyx eigentlich ne Handtasche?


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2012)

ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz sicher, was an surface jetzt so 'neu' sein soll.
für mich war eh immer klar: wenn ich mit mal ein tablet zulegen sollte (!), dann muss es alternativ auch als vollwertiger laptop-ersatz dienen können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also im Urlaub möchte ich keine Laptoptasche tragen, erstens sieht man wie ein Volldepp aus, die Kameratasche reicht schon, zweitens ist das alles überflüssiges Gepäch. Das iPad hingegen passt in die fast jede Frauenhandtasche.


Im Urlaub nimmt man maximal eine Digital-Kamera mit, aber ein iPad ?! Wäre das letzte was ich mitnehmen würde, wie auch andere Technik, weil ich ungern teure Sachen ins Ausland mitnehme.
Thema Frauenhandtasche... Na wenn ein Kerl damit rumlaufen würde, macht er sich damit mehr zu Deppen als mit nem gut verstauten Notebook im Rucksack.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Seh ich etwas anders, immer wieder das Beispiel meiner Eltern, die das iPad ihrem ( meinem ) alten PC vorziehen.
> Einfach weils bequemer & schneller ist. Eh sie den PC hochgefahren haben, ist ihre Aufgabe mit dem iPad erfüllt.


 Schön und gut, aber es kostet dafür halt auch ne Menge mehr als ein PC. Und das wäre es mir nicht wert, und auch für viele Normaluser ist es völlig unnötig, wenn man den Aufpreis bedenkt. Daher eben immer wieder mein Hinweis "...oder für Leute mit Geld zu viel... "  Wenn jetzt ein gutes Tablet nicht teurer wäre als ein brauchbares Officenotebook UND man viel der "Arbeit" unterwegs macht, DANN würd ich evlt. auch zu einem Tablet greifen - aber solang es teurer ist als ein Einsteigernotebook und noch nicht mal so stark? no way... 




> Also im Urlaub möchte ich keine Laptoptasche tragen, erstens sieht man wie ein Volldepp aus, die Kameratasche reicht schon, zweitens ist das alles überflüssiges Gepäch. Das iPad hingegen passt in die fast jede Frauenhandtasche.


 Also, erstens muss man im Urlaub nun wirklich nicht unbedingt noch was dabeihaben, was halbwegs einen PC ersetzt - auch ein Notebook nicht unebedingt. Und schon gar nicht am Strand oder beim Tagesausflug oder so... für die Dinge, die man "unterwegs" mal braucht, kann man auch ein Smartphone nutzen. Wenn überhaupt, dann "braucht" man ein Gerät, dass ein Arbeiten ähnlich wie am PC ermöglicht, im Hotel selbst, und da kann man ja nun wirklich auch noch ne Laptoptasche oder nen Rucksack fürs Laptop dabei haben - nur weil Du vom Shuttlebus bis ins Zimmer ne Tasche dabei hast, wirst Du nicht zum Gespött des Urlaubortes... 



Spoiler



das schaffst Du auch so  


 Zweitens hat bei weitem nicht jeder eine Frau, die einem das Tablet in ihrer Tasche tragen könnte. Auch auch wer eine Frau hat, hat noch lange nicht eine, die immer dabei ist, wenn man sein tolles Tablet "brauch", und auch noch lange nicht eine, die es einsieht, für ihren kleinen Technikfreak den Packesel zu spielen...


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das iPad hingegen passt in die fast jede Frauenhandtasche.


 
was für frauen kennst du?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was für frauen kennst du?


Ich wette er wollte sich nur nicht seiner Vorliebe für Damenhandtaschen bekennen. Bestimmt hat einen ganzen Schrank voll, in diversen Farben, um sein geliebtes iPad täglich in einem anderen trendigen Look mit sich rumzuschleppen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2012)

Der Part mit der Frau und der Handtasche war jetzt nicht soooo ernst gemeint.  
Allerdings bleib ich trotzdem dabei, dass sich ein iPad einfacher transportieren lässt, als ein 2,5kg Notebook. Meine Freundin hat ein 15" Dell Notebook und hat mit der Anschaffung eines MacBook Air spekuliert, wovon ich ihr aber abgeraten habe.

Sie fand das Design, Größe und Gewicht sehr ansprechend ... aber ob sie mit MacOS glücklich geworden wäre? Ich glaube kaum. Bleiben also noch die Ultrabooks als Alternative, und da bringen die Geräte für mich keinen Mehrwert gg.über eines iPads. 

Weil ich kann die Dinge, die ich im Urlaub machen will, wunderbar mit dem iPad erledigen:

- Zugriff aufs Firmennetzwerk - Exchange
- Zugriff auf meinen PC / Server - VNC
- Zugriff auf Kontakte / E-Mails - Exchange
- Bildbearbeitung bzw. Vorsortierung - iPhoto
- iOS Apps wie im iPhone

D.h. die genannten Dinge, bis auf iOS Apps & E-Mail, lassen sich eben mit einem Smartphone nicht so einfach lösen. Möglich, in der Tat, aber hast du mal mit dem 3,5" des iPhones probiert einen Server per VNC zu Administrieren bzw. deinen PC zu bedienen?  

Übrigens war ich bislang nur einmal 'fest' an ein Hotel gebunden, sonst immer Individualreisen und fast jede Nacht woanders geschlafen. Viel Spass beim Equipment schleppen, wo mich doch schon die hässliche DSLR Touri-Tasche nervt.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was für frauen kennst du?




Scheinbar welche die du nicht kennst. 



> Ich wette er wollte sich nur nicht seiner Vorliebe für Damenhandtaschen bekennen. Bestimmt hat einen ganzen Schrank voll, in diversen Farben, um sein geliebtes iPad täglich in einem anderen trendigen Look mit sich rumzuschleppen.


Meine Freundin hat einen eigenen Schrank nur für Handtaschen, das muss ich zugeben. Sie hat halt keinen Schuhtick, sondern einen Handtaschentick.

Natürlich kann ich nur von meinen, wenigen, Erfahrungen sprechen ... aber jede Frau, mit der ich bislang auf Reisen war, hat zum Flug immer eine sehr große Handtasche genommen.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> :Meine Freundin hat einen eigenen Schrank nur für Handtaschen, das muss ich zugeben. Sie hat halt keinen Schuhtick, sondern einen Handtaschentick.
> Natürlich kann ich nur von meinen, wenigen, Erfahrungen sprechen ... aber jede Frau, mit der ich bislang auf Reisen war, hat zum Flug immer eine sehr große Handtasche genommen.


 
Hmmm, du kommst aus Berlin und deine Freundin mag Handtaschen, das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor
OMG, Du bist Mario Barth 

btw. in Nussloch gibt´s den Fabrikverkauf wirklich, das von Betty Barkley


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Part mit der Frau und der Handtasche war jetzt nicht soooo ernst gemeint.
> Allerdings bleib ich trotzdem dabei, dass sich ein iPad einfacher transportieren lässt, als ein 2,5kg Notebook. Meine Freundin hat ein 15" Dell Notebook und hat mit der Anschaffung eines MacBook Air spekuliert, wovon ich ihr aber abgeraten habe.
> 
> Sie fand das Design, Größe und Gewicht sehr ansprechend ... aber ob sie mit MacOS glücklich geworden wäre? Ich glaube kaum. Bleiben also noch die Ultrabooks als Alternative, und da bringen die Geräte für mich keinen Mehrwert gg.über eines iPads.
> ...


 Du arbeitest also im Urlaub? Das ist halt nicht normal.... ich sprach vom Normaluser bei meinem Unverständnis für den "Hype" bei diesen Tablets. Denn email usw. geht ja per Smartphone, selbst normale Zugriffe auf den Homesevrer (selbst den hat ja kaum ein Mensch...) kann man per Smartphone machen. Ich bleib dabei: Tablet = teurer Luxus für Leute, die das Geld locker haben, oder teures Werkzeug für Leute wie Dich, die es zum arbeiten wirklich brauchen (wie hast Du es denn dann vorher gechafft? ) und scheinbar unbedingt sogar am Strand oder im Überlandbus ihre Fotos bearbeiten wollen. Für Dich passt es also, Das dürfte aber auf >90% der normalen Bevölkerung nicht zurteffen, da ist es eher ein reines teures Spielzeug   Dir ist es das aber halt wert. 

 vlt. fahr mal ohne das Ding in den Urlaub und entspann dich mal - evlt. findest Du das am Ende sogar viel schöner  Urlaub sollte an sich komplettes Abschalten sein, selbst Chefs sollten nur in Notfällen erreichbar sein. 





> Übrigens war ich bislang nur einmal 'fest' an ein Hotel gebunden, sonst immer Individualreisen .


 Das ist dann auch nochmal was ganz anderes - da ist ein Tablet natürlich ein Vorteil im Gegensatz zu einem richtigen Notebook, WENN man denn unbedingt eines braucht - 5-6 gute Bekannte von mir haben auch Touren durch Mexiko, Argentinien und Thailand gemacht, die hätten da nie im Leben ein Gerät größer als ein Smartphone mitgenommen, obwohl 4 von denen recht "hohe" Posten haben und außerhalb des Urlaubs ständig Anrufe usw. bekommen und miond 5-6 Termine am Tag haben. Falls mal was wirklich GANZ wichtiges sein sollte, hätten die das per email übers smartphone erfahren in den 20Min am Tag, in denen sie es eingeschaltet haben - dazu brauchen die aber kein Tablet. Und für Fotos gibt es Speicherkarten, die muss man nicht unterwegs schon bearbeiten  Trotzdem würd ich selbst für einen, der auf einer RucksackTour mal "arbeiten" muss, in einem 11-12 Zoll Notebook das besseren Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sehen


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Scheinbar welche die du nicht kennst.


 
offensichtlich.


----------



## MICHI123 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich find's halt klasse, dass man das Ding als Tablet verwenden kann, also entspannt ein eBook lesen oder ein wenig im Internet rumsurfen kann, und trotzdem quasi mit einem "Klack" ein vollwertiges Notebook hat, auf dem man alle Programme nutzen kann und auch tippen kann. Die bisherigen Tablets mit ihren "nur mobil"-Betriebssystemen sind mir irgendwie zu verspielt. 

Es ist mir echt ein Rätsel, warum Apple z.B. in das iPad keinen USB Anschluss baut. Ein Videoausgang ist auch unerlässlich, ich kauf doch keinen 30€ Adapter wie bei den MacBooks damit ich das Ding für eine Präsentation an einen Beamer anschließen kann... 

Appropo, wegen dem Speicher: selbst mein Handy hat mit den 16gb nicht genug Speicher, sodass ich schon über den Kauf einer 32gB micro SD karte nachdenke... Ich hab halt einfach gerne viel Musik dabei und allein mein Ordner für die Uni würde die 16gb sprengen. Was aber ganz cool ist bei meinem Galaxy S1, dass man das an einen Fernseher anschließen kann. Noch cooler wäre eigentlich ein Adapter auf VGA oder hdmi, das Display hat ja an sich auch eine recht hohe Auflösung, dass das für normale Präsentationen auf einer nicht so großen Leinwand schon fast reichen würde. 

Ich träume ja noch von einem Smartphone mit einem normalen USB Anschluss für USB Sticks, oder vielleicht eine Tastatur oder sowas, das fände ich echt super, dass das Smartphone dann mehr Richtung mobiler PC geht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Part mit der Frau und der Handtasche war jetzt nicht soooo ernst gemeint.
> Allerdings bleib ich trotzdem dabei, dass sich ein iPad einfacher transportieren lässt, als ein 2,5kg Notebook.


Der Gewichtsunterschied verglichen mit einem Netbook ist dafür noch geringer. Unser Acer bringt gerade mal 1 Kilo auf die Waage. Denke auf die paar 100 g kommt es dann auch nicht an...
Aber mal davon ab: Wenn ich Urlaub habe, dann mache ich auch *Urlaub *! Käme nie auf die Idee, Arbeit mit an die Nordsee oder sonstwo hin zu schleppen. Also wer ohne Technik nicht kann und sich selbst in der Urlaubszeit wenig Raum zum Entspannen lässt, für DEN kann sich ein iPad vielleicht lohnen. Aber sonst gleicht es mehr einer Fehlinvestition. Oder mehr einem Prestige-Objekt ähnlich einer Angeber-Karre. Braucht nicht jeder. 

Nebenbei ist es in meinem Umfeld ähnlich wie bei Herbboy:
Ich habe im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis einige Jungs, die ähnlich wie ich gerne über Hardware und Technik fachsimpeln, ein Paar unter ihnen haben gar den Tick, sich nach nichtmal einem Jahr oder so die nächste Top-Generation eines neuen Handies, Smartphones oder ähnlichen anzuschaffen. Aber nicht ein einziger hat sich bis heute ein iPad angeschafft, weil der Nutzfaktor zu gering ist und darum die Investition einfach nicht rechtfertigt.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du arbeitest also im Urlaub? Das ist halt nicht normal.... ich sprach vom Normaluser bei meinem Unverständnis für den "Hype" bei diesen Tablets. Denn email usw. geht ja per Smartphone, selbst normale Zugriffe auf den Homesevrer (selbst den hat ja kaum ein Mensch...) kann man per Smartphone machen. Ich bleib dabei: Tablet = teurer Luxus für Leute, die das Geld locker haben, oder teures Werkzeug für Leute wie Dich, die es zum arbeiten wirklich brauchen (wie hast Du es denn dann vorher gechafft? ) und scheinbar unbedingt sogar am Strand oder im Überlandbus ihre Fotos bearbeiten wollen. Für Dich passt es also, Das dürfte aber auf >90% der normalen Bevölkerung nicht zurteffen, da ist es eher ein reines teures Spielzeug   Dir ist es das aber halt wert.


Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, ich habe auch lange gezögert mir ein Tablet zuzulegen, weil mich das 'Arbeiten' mit meinem iPhone schon aufgeregt hat, bestes Beispiel ist und bleibt die Remote-Verbindung mit dem Server.

Hierbei handelt es sich übrigens nicht um einen Homeserver, sondern um den Server in meinem Unternehmen. 

Meinen Homeserver hab ich die Tage komplett auf Linux umgestellt und dieser wird per ssh administriert, d.h. hier reicht wirklich ein iPhone. Aber einen Windows Server 2008 lässt sich nunmal einfacher über eine VNC Verbindung administrieren, Zugriff auf meinen Arbeits-PC übrigens genauso.

Übrigens kann ich dies nur empfehlen, so schleppt man keine Geschäftsunterlagen durch die Gegend, denn die Unterlagen verbleiben im Büro und die Verbindung an sich ist verschlüsselt. 

Was aber das Thema mit dem 'Geld locker sitzen' betrifft, es mag ja stimmen das ein iPad nicht wirklich günstig ist, aber wenn man sich die VKZ anschaut, dann kann man hier nicht mehr von Techniknerds oder reichen Schnöseln (  ) reden, sondern das Tablet ist in der Mitte unserer Gesellschaft angekommen, übrigens zum Teil auch am unteren Ende und auch am oberen Ende.

Meine Freundin erzählt mir vermehrt, dass sie ältere Gäste immer häufiger mit einem iPad sieht und ihnen auch mit der Einrichtung des WLANs hilft. Von älteren Gästen mit einem Notebook hat sie noch nicht erzählt.  



> vlt. fahr mal ohne das Ding in den Urlaub und entspann dich mal - evlt. findest Du das am Ende sogar viel schöner  Urlaub sollte an sich komplettes Abschalten sein, selbst Chefs sollten nur in Notfällen erreichbar sein.


Keine Sorge, in Kurzurlauben oder verlängerten Wochenenden arbeite ich nicht. 



> Das ist dann auch nochmal was ganz anderes - da ist ein Tablet natürlich ein Vorteil im Gegensatz zu einem richtigen Notebook, WENN man denn unbedingt eines braucht - 5-6 gute Bekannte von mir haben auch Touren durch Mexiko, Argentinien und Thailand gemacht, die hätten da nie im Leben ein Gerät größer als ein Smartphone mitgenommen, obwohl 4 von denen recht "hohe" Posten haben und außerhalb des Urlaubs ständig Anrufe usw. bekommen und miond 5-6 Termine am Tag haben. Falls mal was wirklich GANZ wichtiges sein sollte, hätten die das per email übers smartphone erfahren in den 20Min am Tag, in denen sie es eingeschaltet haben - dazu brauchen die aber kein Tablet.


... wobei Selbstständig noch ein ganz anderer Schuh ist.

Einige meiner Kumpels haben auch gute und zum Teil besser bezahlte Jobs als ich, es ist unfassbar was man als Unternehmensberater bei einer internationalen Firma verdient  , und die haben ihr Handy auch zwei Wochen aus.



> Und für Fotos gibt es Speicherkarten, die muss man nicht unterwegs schon bearbeiten  Trotzdem würd ich selbst für einen, der auf einer RucksackTour mal "arbeiten" muss, in einem 11-12 Zoll Notebook das besseren Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sehen


Darüber lässt sich streiten ... es geht ja nicht ums bearbeiten, das macht man in Lightroom am Desktop, sondern um eine Vorsortierung. Wir haben beide gemerkt, dass wir nach unserem Urlaub wenig Zeit haben, meine Bilder aus Australien, da waren wir 2010!, sind immer noch zu 50% unsortiert und gesichtet, von einer Nachbearbeitung mit Lightroom will ich garnicht erst sprechen.

So kann man sich Abends einfach in eine Bar setzen, Cocktail und ein schönes Miller ( @Exar  ) trinken und damit entspannt den Tag ausklingen lassen und sich die Fotos anschauen und aussortieren.

Sicherlich geht das auch mit einem Note- bzw. UltraBook, aber warum so ein Gerät mitnehmen, wenn es mit einem iPad doch genauso geht?


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> offensichtlich.


Wobei mich der Sinn der eigentliche "Frage", die " " sind beabsichtigt, schon interessieren würde.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Gewichtsunterschied verglichen mit einem Netbook ist dafür noch geringer. Unser Acer bringt gerade mal 1 Kilo auf die Waage. Denke auf die paar 100 g kommt es dann auch nicht an...


Ich behaupte immer noch, dass ein iPad leistungsfähiger ist als ein Netbook, ohne jetzt deine genauen Hardwarespezifikationen zu kennen.

Aber allein RAW Bearbeitung macht erst jetzt auf meinem Desktop Spass, und dafür ist ein i7 2nd Gen. mit 4x 4.3Ghz von Nöten. 



> Aber mal davon ab: Wenn ich Urlaub habe, dann mache ich auch *Urlaub *! Käme nie auf die Idee, Arbeit mit an die Nordsee oder sonstwo hin zu schleppen. Also wer ohne Technik nicht kann und sich selbst in der Urlaubszeit wenig Raum zum Entspannen lässt, für DEN kann sich ein iPad vielleicht lohnen.


Thema Urlaub und Notwendigkeit ( oder auch nicht ) hab ich bereits oben dargelegt. Ich beneide aber niemanden, der zwei Wochen komplett abschalten kann. 



> Aber sonst gleicht es mehr einer Fehlinvestition.


... + "wenn ich es mir anschaffen würde!". 

Schaut man sich die Käufer der Tablets an, können das nicht alles Fehlinvestitionen sein, egal welcher Tablet Hersteller.  



> Oder mehr einem Prestige-Objekt ähnlich einer Angeber-Karre. Braucht nicht jeder.


Ich find dieses "Argument" so abgrundtief schlecht. 

Das ist für mich ein absolut nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich gebe zu, dass ein Mercedes SLS oder SLR als Objekt zum Angeben taugt, aber ein iPhone oder iPad? 

Bitte?  

Selbst in Deutschland, dem gefühlten Apple Entwicklungsland, rennen viele mit solchen Geräten rum ... ist man im Ausland unterwegs, z.B. Amerika, ist so ein Gerät dort *Standard*. Da bist du eine Ausnahme wenn du *kein* Apple-Gerät hast.

Wären es Prestige-Objekte oder Angeber-Objekte, dann wären die VKZ nach der ersten Generation des iPads gesunken, sind sie aber nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Selbst das iPad 3 verkauft sich immer noch wie geschnitten Brot und taugt damit absolut nichts als Prestige-Objekt.

Dieses "Argument" ist für mich immer ein Zeichen, dass der Diskutant keine wahren Argumente hat.  



> Nebenbei ist es in meinem Umfeld ähnlich wie bei Herbboy:
> Ich habe im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis einige Jungs, die ähnlich wie ich gerne über Hardware und Technik fachsimpeln, ein Paar unter ihnen haben gar den Tick, sich nach nichtmal einem Jahr oder so die nächste Top-Generation eines neuen Handies, Smartphones oder ähnlichen anzuschaffen. Aber nicht ein einziger hat sich bis heute ein iPad angeschafft, weil der Nutzfaktor zu gering ist und darum die Investition einfach nicht rechtfertigt.


... und?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich behaupte immer noch, dass ein iPad leistungsfähiger ist als ein Netbook, ohne jetzt deine genauen Hardwarespezifikationen zu kennen.


Leistungsfähigkeit hin oder her, wenn "ältere" Hardware schon reicht und halb soviel kostet, braucht man es nicht zwingend. Da locken auch die schlanke Maße ähnliches denen eines Taschenbuches auch nicht (ist für mich nichtmal ein echtes "Kaufargument"). Der Preis schreckt (mich zumindest) sogar ab. 


Rabowke schrieb:


> Thema Urlaub und Notwendigkeit ( oder auch nicht ) hab ich bereits oben dargelegt. Ich beneide aber niemanden, der zwei Wochen komplett abschalten kann.


Und ich niemanden, der es nicht kann. Hier hat wohl jeder seine eigene Definition von "Urlaub".  


Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich find dieses Argument so abgrundtief schlecht.
> Das ist für mich ein absolut nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich gabe zu, dass ein Mercedes SLS oder SLR als Objekt zum Angeben taugt, aber ein iPhone oder iPad? Bitte?
> 
> Selbst in Deutschland, dem gefühlten Apple Entwicklungsland, rennen viele mit solchen Geräten rum ... ist man im Ausland unterwegs, z.B. Amerika, ist so ein Gerät dort *Standard*. Da bist du eine Ausnahme wenn du *kein* Apple-Gerät hast.
> ...


Ich glaube das hängt verstärkt davon ob wo man lebt. Wenn jemand wie du aus der Hauptstadt kommt und das Tagesbild dort kennt, will ich gar nicht bestreiten dass dort vermehrt Leute mit diesen elektronischen Brett rumlaufen. Wird in anderen der größten Städte Deutschland wie Köln, München, Hamburg und Co. vermutlich ähnlich sein. In meiner Gegend (Sauerland, Hochsauerland, Kreis Soest, Ruhrgebiet) ist es dagegen anders. Hier hab ich nicht gerade den Eindruck als ob die Leute die Geschäfte einrennen, wo es besagtes Apple-Teil gibt. Im Gegenteil, in vielen dieser Geschäfte scheinen die Verkäufer auf ihren iPads sitzen zu bleiben und versuchen es mit Handyverträgen oder ähnlichem Gedöns auf Teufel komm raus an den Mann zu bringen.
Schau ich mich in mittelgroßen bis großen Städten um (Lüdenscheid, Dortmund, Soest, Oberhausen, Unna, ...)... Mir ist nicht einmal auch nur eine einzige Person mit nem DIN A4-Spielzeug mit dem Apfel-Symbol aufgefallen. Und ich komme gut und regelmäßig herum, so ist es nicht.
Wirst du wohl auch nicht als Argument erkennen wollen (was mir persönlich keine schlaflosen Nächte bereitet), aber ich denke nur in richtig großen Ballungsorten kommt ein iPad häufiger im Alltag vor als im restlichen Teil der BRD.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei mich der Sinn der eigentliche "Frage", die " " sind beabsichtigt, schon interessieren würde.


 
das sollte doch wohl auf der hand liegen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das sollte doch wohl auf der hand liegen.


Wenn es so wäre, hätte ich dich bestimmt nicht direkt danach gefragt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn es so wäre, hätte ich dich bestimmt nicht direkt danach gefragt.


 
dann erkläre ichs dir: du behauptest, dass das gerät 'ipad' in fast jede frauenhandtasche passen würde. 
im gegenzug frage ich, im hinterkopf habend, dass ich nur sehr sehr wenige frauen kenne, die regelmäßig mit einer handtasche in der entsprechenden größe rherumlaufen: "was für frauen kennst du?"
damit wollte ich ausdrücken, dass das gerät 'ipad' mit sicherheit nicht in den handtaschen "fast aller" frauen platz findet. 
jetzt alles klar?


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wirst du wohl auch nicht als Argument erkennen wollen (was mir persönlich keine schlaflosen Nächte bereitet), aber ich denke nur in richtig großen Ballungsorten kommt ein iPad häufiger im Alltag vor als im restlichen Teil der BRD.


Doch, ich erkenne es schon als Argument an, warum nicht? 

Des Weiteren glaube ich auch deinen Aussagen, warum sollte ich sie in Zweifel ziehen? Ganz im Gegenteil, ich kann deine Argumentation bzw. Beobachtung sogar nachvollziehen und verstehen. Ich wohne und arbeite in Köpenick, das ist mit der grünste Stadtbezirk im Außenbereich von Berlin, und hat einen sehr hohen Altersdurchschnitt. Auch hier findet sieht man das iPad eher weniger im öffentlichen Straßenbild. 

Ganz anders sieht das in Berlin Mitte bzw. anderen Bezirken, wie z.B. Prenzlauerberg, Friedrichshain etc. aus.

Denn das iPad findet man, mMn, eher bei Leuten im Alter von 2x - 5x Jahren, mit Ausnahmen nach oben und nach unten wie z.B. oben geschrieben.

Nur stellt sich mir hier die Frage, ob sich Leute in dieser Region dann ein Apple Tablet als Status bzw. deine Worte: Prestigeobjekt kaufen? Der Zusammenhang will mir gerade nicht in den Sinn, warum jemand vom Land andere Bauern mit einem Technikgerät beeindrucken will und vorallem auch kann?! 

Leider hab ich weder Prognosen noch Schätzungen gefunden, wieviele Tablets in Deutschland verkauft wurden ... das würde mich schon interessieren.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann erkläre ichs dir: du behauptest, dass das gerät 'ipad' in fast jede frauenhandtasche passen würde.
> im gegenzug frage ich, im hinterkopf habend, dass ich nur sehr sehr wenige frauen kenne, die regelmäßig mit einer handtasche in der entsprechenden größe rherumlaufen: "was für frauen kennst du?"
> damit wollte ich ausdrücken, dass das gerät 'ipad' mit sicherheit nicht in den handtaschen "fast aller" frauen platz findet.
> jetzt alles klar?


Es war mir schon vorher klar. 

Nur sind wir uns doch wohl einig, dass selbst ein Womanizer wie Bonkic, dem die Frauen zu Füßen liegen, weder alle Frauen kennt, noch eine ernsthaft über dieses Thema diskutieren kann.

Bevor jetzt wieder die typische Bonkic Antwort kommt: ich habe meine Aussage dahingehend relativiert, genau aus dem eben angesprochenen Grund, dass bislang jede Frau, mit der ich verreist bin, eine große Handtasche zum Flug hatte. Das sind meine Erfahrungen, nur würde ich desshalb nicht fragen, was du für Frauen kennst. 

Übrigens, das als Abschluss: wir sind uns beide einig, dass man ein iPad eher in einer Handtasche verstauen kann als ein typisches Notebook, oder? Genau darum gings ja mal ursprünglich ... bevor du dich nach meinen Bekanntschaften erkundigt hast.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens, das als Abschluss: wir sind uns beide einig, dass man ein iPad eher in einer Handtasche verstauen kann als ein typisches Notebook, oder?


 
sind wir.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Leider hab ich weder Prognosen noch Schätzungen gefunden, wieviele Tablets in Deutschland verkauft wurden ... das würde mich schon interessieren.


Bezogen auf das iPad3 weiss ich auch nicht näheres, ich weiss nur von einem Chip-Bericht (März diesen Jahres), dass sich das iPad2 in Europa gut 11 Mio. mal verkauft hat, den Großteil von etwa 2,8 Mio. in Großbritannien. Frankreich und Deutschland würde ich etwa eine gute Mio. oder etwas darüber zutrauen, mehr aber auch nicht.
Doch die Europa-Zahlen sind verglichen denen aus Amerika nur die Spitze des Eisberges.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meine Freundin erzählt mir vermehrt, dass sie ältere Gäste immer häufiger mit einem iPad sieht und ihnen auch mit der Einrichtung des WLANs hilft. Von älteren Gästen mit einem Notebook hat sie noch nicht erzählt.


 wo arbeitet die denn? Im Ritz? ^^ 



ich kann mich nicht erinnern, in Köln jemals einen "Rentner" mit einem Tablet gesehen zu haben ^^ aber für Rentner ist das - wenn sie es sich leisten können - eine nette Sache: Zeitung lesen, Fotos schauen usw. mit einem Gerät ähnlich wie ein Fotoband. Ein Notebook wäre in der Tat zu schwer und zu groß zum mitnehmen, ein Netbook zu "fummelig", ein Smartphone sowieso zu klein für die zittrigen Hände und die schlechten Augen - aber so oder so werden das nur sehr wenige sein, allein wegen der Kosten, da muss schon eine sehr enge "Zielgruppe" in dem Laden auftauchen, in dem Deine Freundin arbeitet ^^


----------



## Ketchup33 (21. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Doch ... tut es. Denn man kann sich die Frage stellen, ob man wirklich ein 720p Filmchen auf dem iPad, egal welche Ausführung, anschauen muss. Bedingt durch das 10" Display, reicht SD Auflösung vollkommen aus.
> 
> ......



Da man ein Tablet aber auch schnell und (im Vergleich zum Laptop) unkompliziert per HDMI an den Fernseher anschließen kann, greift man auch gerne auf eine höhere Auflösung zurück. Also ich zumindest.  Ich hab 32GB+16GB (abzüglich Betriebssystem etc.) und die sind aktuell gut gefüllt. Serien, Dokus, Filme etc. pp.. Im September gehts 14 Tage nach Singapur und da nehm ich das (medientechnisch gut gefüllte) Tablet auf jeden Fall mit. Für den Fall, dass man abends noch was deutschsprachiges sehen will. Und LCDs oder Plasmas werden die dort ja hoffentlch haben.


----------

